# HTML Anfängerin sucht Infos (Starthilfe)



## Misato (1. Juni 2003)

*Ahnungslose braucht Hilfe*

Guten Tag,

ich habe mich heute hier angemeldet, weil ich gerade anfange, mit HTML eine Homepage zu programmieren. Dabei treten viele Fragen auf. Ich habe absolut keine Vorkenntnisse und nur ein kleines Handbuch zum nachschlagen. Da aber auch vieles mit Fachbegriffen erklärt wird, nützt mir das nicht viel. Ich habe mich auch schon hier im Forum umgesehen und raffe irgendwie gar nix.

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der mir eine Starthilfe geben kann? Ich wäre dafür sehr dankbar, weil ich nicht dumm sterben will ;-)

Vielen Dank schon mal.

P.S.: Ich lerne auch schnell, wenn man`s mir richtig erklärt, du/Sie musst/müssen also nicht unbedingt bei Adam und Eva anfangen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juni 2003)

Deine kleine Starthilfe sollte ersteinmal : SelfHTML  sein und wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast, dann kannst Du die hier im FGorum stellen...

(habe Dein Betreff mal etwas passender editiert)

Gruß Thomas / Cutti

#Edit#

http://www.boku.ac.at/htmleinf/

http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/html_tutorial/selfhtml.htm

http://www.clairette.de/tutorial/

#Edit Ende#


----------



## Pencil (1. Juni 2003)

Also ich kann SElfHTML nicht als START empfehlen

das finde ich irgendwie komisch.. sicher hat keiner gleich angefangen befehl zu büffeln

Hier ein umfangreiches HTML Tutorial 

Hope I Helped


Link editiert, wegen Eigenwerbung! 
Netiquette Punkt 7, zudem eine hier nicht gerade beliebte d e . v u Domain...  


*Warum nicht Codes/Befehle büffeln? Seiten anschauen und lernen !*


----------



## Marvin (1. Juni 2003)

Führ dir diesen Link gut zu Gemüte:
http://jendryschik.de/wsdev/einfuehrung/

Erklärt wird der Korrekte Umgang mit XHTML und CSS, ich denke/hoffe auch für Anfänger gut formuliert. Ich persönlich hätte diesen Text gerne gehabt als ich angefangen habe 

Naja damit lernst du es jedenfalls gleich richtig und gut, und auf aktuellem HTML-Standart (der Text von Stefan Münz ist beispielsweise schon sieben Jahre alt und baut wohl auch einer älteren Version auf)..

Falls du etwas nicht richtig verstehst frag einfach nach...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marvin _ [..] Erklärt wird der Korrekte Umgang mit *XHTML* und CSS, ich denke/hoffe auch für Anfänger gut formuliert. [..]



Es ging aber ja eigentlich um HTML und nicht *X*HTML...

..aber naja, gute Links sind nie verkehrt!


----------



## Misato (1. Juni 2003)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe. Ich hatte gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich so schnell Antworten erhalte. Das beweist mir, dass ich das richtige Forum gewählt habe und meine Anmeldung nicht bereue ;-)

Den ersten Link (Self-HTML) habe ich mir angesehen. Es wird vieles gut erklärt und es ist schön, dass man auch eine Vorschau ansehen kann. Denn da ich noch nicht so viel bis gar keine Ahnung von den Programmierungen habe, ist es sehr hilfreich, auch das Ergebnis schon vorab sehen zu können. Die bloßen Programmierungstexte sagen mir (noch) ziemlich wenig.

Ich habe jetzt mal angefangen, meine Homepage zu programmieren. Dabei habe ich bereits zwei Fenster erstellt, eines für das Inhaltsverzeichnis und eines für die jeweilige Seite. Nun möchte ich das Inhaltsverzeichnis so gestalten, dass bei Anklicken eines Themengebietes (hier: Länder) jeweils Unterthemen aufgelistet werden. Das habe ich auch soweit hinbekommen, jedoch möchte ich auch gern, dass, wenn ich ein Themengebiet anklicke, z. B. "China", die Titelseite bereits jetzt schon angezeigt wird im rechten Fenster, also nicht erst beim zweiten Mal Anklicken.

Ich gebe hier den Link zu meiner bisherigen Programmierung an. Es handelt sich erst einmal um einen Test, der Text ist also noch in einer sehr vereinfachten Fassung zu sehen und auch die Links funktionieren noch nicht alle. Zum Test kann man aber hier das Themengebiet "China" anklicken.

Vielen Dank fürs Ansehen. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme das mit ein bischen Hilfe hin. Meine erste Homepage habe ich mit MS Word hergestellt. Mein Freund meinte, das sei "Kinderkram" und ich sollte mal versuchen, was zu programmieren auch weil man da mehr Freiheiten hätte. So kam ich schließlich hierher. Vielleicht hat auch jemand noch eine Idee oder Kritik an meiner Verfahrensweise. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Programmierungsmethoden, die für mich empfehlenswert wären, schließlich gibt es ja Unmengen an Programmiersprachen.


----------



## Misato (1. Juni 2003)

Habe den Link vergessen, sorry 

http://www.8ung.at/moonflight/sakura.htm


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juni 2003)

Zwei Punkte:

1.) Hinweis: HTML ist *keine* Programmiersprache, sondern eine Beschreibungs-(Auszeichnung.)Sprache, soviel nur zur leichten Richtigstellung.

2.) <body background="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Misato\Desktop\homepage\drachen.gif" LINK="red" VLINK="red" ALINK="red"> 

Wird nicht funktionieren *smile* !

Aber wollte auf was anderes hinaus: Da Du bei Menüklick das Menü im linken Frame wechselst, kann "rechts" nichts gemacht werden, aber so müsste es gehen:

<a href="menüwechsel.htm" target="links" onclick="JavaScriptarent.rechts.location.href = 'seite1.htm'"> Link im Menü</a>

Forum, korrigiert mich, wenn ich total daneben liege, weil habe jetzt nicht erprobt!


----------



## Misato (1. Juni 2003)

Hmm ... also ich habe jetzt mal deinen Tipp eingegeben, aber es hat sich nichts geändert. Es sei denn, ich habe es an falscher Stelle eingefügt. Ich steht jetzt bei dem Verweis, wenn man auf "China" klickt, also in der Datei "sakura_index.htm"

Außerdem: Der Hintergrund und die Linkfarbe funktionieren doch! Oder wird das bei dir anders angezeigt? Wenn ja, bitte ich um kurze Nachricht. Kann es dann vorkommen, dass ich etwas anderes sehe als fremde Besucher meiner Seite?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juni 2003)

```
<a href="about:blank" target="links" onclick="Javascript:parent.rechts.location.href = 'about:blank'"> Link im Menü</a>
```

Leerschritt zwischen java_script löschen!!!

Urgs, es funzt, nur leider hat der (bekannte) Bug im Forum wieder einmal zugeschlagen und ein Leerzeichen ins "JavaScript" geklatscht, das darf nicht sein, also zusammengeschrieben ud natürlich Framenamen an dein Frameset anpassen...

Zur anderen Geschichte: Du verweist auf ein lokales Ziel auf deinem PC, das musst Du den Pfad anpassen und angeben, wo das Bild auf deinem Webserver liegt!

Nachsatz: Sollte das mit dem Menü bei Dir nicht funzen, müsstest Du die Dateien mal als Zip hier anhängen..._


----------



## Misato (2. Juni 2003)

Danke, jetzt geht's.

Ich werde erst einmal weiter "rumprobieren". Es ist aber gut zu wissen, dass ich mich jederzeit an dieses Forum wenden kann, wenn ich Hilfe brauche und nicht weiter weiß. Vielen Dank. Ich werde eure Hilfe bestimmt noch in Anspruch nehmen (müssen). Ich bin angenehm überrascht von diesem Forum. Großes Lob an den Moderator!


----------



## Misato (22. Juni 2003)

So, jetzt habe ich mal wieder eine Frage:
Ich habe jetzt den Rohbau meiner HP online gestellt. Mein Format ist 1024x768 Pixel. Betritt jedoch jemand mit einer Einstellung von beispielsweise 1280x1024 Pixeln meine Seite, so werden Schrift und Bilder völlig falsch dargestellt (z. B. erscheint das Hintergrundbild mehrfach neben-/bzw. untereinander). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dem entgegenzuwirken?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

also bei der Schrift sehe ich kein Problem - sieht ganz "normal" aus.
Das mit dem Hintergrungbild regelst du mit

```
<body style="background-image:url('yokotsuno.jpg'); background-repeat:no-repeat;">
```


bye


----------



## Misato (22. Juni 2003)

Danke!
PHP? Kann ich das einfach so in den Quelltext reinschreiben?


----------



## Avariel (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Misato, das ist kein PHP, das ist CSS und funktioniert ganz normal und ohne Nebenwirkungen in deiner HTML-Datei.


----------



## chillibiggi (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Misato,

mir ging es anfangs genauso...

Hier ein paar, meiner Meinung nach, nützliche Links:

http://drweb.de/einsteiger/index.shtml

http://www.unki.de/htmling/

http://www.tashian.com/htmlguide/deutsch/

http://www.brauchbar.de/wd/artikel/list-html.html 

Mit welchem Programm erstellst Du Deine Webseiten?

Ich habe damals mit dem Editor von Ulli Meybohm in Kombination mit SelfHtml meine ersten Webseiten erstellt. Wenn man einmal das Prinzip der Sprache HTML verstanden hat, wird es einfacher.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit Deiner Seite.

Gruß Biggi


----------



## Misato (23. Juni 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

@ chillibiggi: ich mach's mit dem Microsoft-editor. Meine alte Seite habe ich mit Word 2000 gemacht, da wird ja alles automatisch umgewandelt. Jetzt wollte ich halt mal alles selbst machen.


----------



## Glucifer (13. Juli 2003)

*html grundlagen*

Also ich kann auch nur raten, es mit selfhtml zu versuchen, da es einfach das beste Tutorial für HTML ist.
Aber für besondere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradizogeeko (13. Juli 2003)

Glückwunsch zum ersten Post 
Und gleich solche Hilfsbereitschaft - das sehen wir hier doch gerne;-)


----------



## Marvin (14. Juli 2003)

Genau!

Mit der Ausnahme, dass SelfHTML kein Tutorial sondern mehr ein Nachschlagewerk ist


----------



## Glucifer (14. Juli 2003)

Das mag schon in einer Art stimen. Ich selber habe es nur grob angetestet und fand es recht gut, was man auch immer hört, aber ich finde solche einfachen Befehle muss man einfach können. Schließlich sind es englische Begriffe die man auch so schon kennt, es gibt nichts was leichter ist als HTML, außer vielleicht den Rechner hochzufahren...
Naja, jeder fängt mal klein an.
Falls einer Hilfe braucht, so kann er sich an mich wenden, oder besser, ersoll sich an mich wenden.
Schließlich bin ich zum helfen hier.


----------



## dawn (24. Juli 2003)

So da das hier ja sowieso ne Seite für Anfänger is, und ich eine totale Anfängerin bin, stell ich einfach mal meine Frage hierzu. 
Also ich hab mir ein paar HP's angeschaut  und hab bei einer gesehen, das man da irgendwie, wenn man mit der Maus auf der Seite rumgeht, da sich was mitbewegt, weiss irgendjemand wie ich das meine?
Ich tu hier einfach mal die hp drauf, es ist nicht meine, wenns verboten ist, dann mod lösch es einfach aber ich weiss nicht wie das heisst, möchte aber gerne wissen wie das geht, weil ich das suuuuppppeeeerrrr geil finde. thx schon mal!

http://www.geocities.com/anita_rani85/fomal.html?1047582221343


----------



## Avariel (25. Juli 2003)

Hi Dawn, ich denke nicht das jemand was dagegen hat wenn du hier nen Link postest. Wegen deinem Problem hilft dir vielleicht der Link hier weiter:
http://www.forwebmaster.de/scriptsprachen/java/scripte/maus/follow.html


----------



## Swordsman (26. Juli 2003)

*Wenn noch Bedarf Buchtipps*

Hi 
Ich hätte noch nen Paar Buchtipps für dich. Denn Ein Paar Links sind nie falsch. Doch meist fängt man dann an ,diese zu sammeln. SO hat man dann nachher zu viele davon, so dass man nicht mehr weiss, welche man nun nehmen soll. So ist es zumindest mir ergangen. Habe unzählige von Links.
MfG
Swordsman


----------

